# New Trophy Cat regulations?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

On my way to work Saturday I heard Chip Hart say that legislation was past to limit anglers to 1 channel cat over 28 inches and one flathead over 35 inches per day. He was talking about this and a 4 walleye limit in the same sequence.

I have not been able to confirm this anywhere on the web and was wondering if anyone else had heard about this legislation.

If this were true it would mean that Ohio is now taking an active role in managing their catfishing resource.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you'll know when you pick the new regs with your next license   
i've heard the same thing for awhile.hope it's true


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It's on the odnr website, I have read it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

this is great! wish this would have happened 10 yrs ago! i guess this is one of the positive results of the big increase in catfisherman in the past few years. thank god they're mostly catch and release people! i was worried it would be just the opposite


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/news/nov05/1103fishlimits.htm

News Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

November 3, 2005

INCREASE IN LAKE ERIE BAG LIMITS APPROVED FOR 2006

COLUMBUS, OH - Lake Erie walleye and yellow perch anglers will enjoy an increased bag limit next year as the fishing proposals for 2006 were approved by the Ohio Wildlife Council, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The daily bag limit on walleye will increase from three fish to four between March 1 and
April 30, with a six-fish bag limit the remainder of the year. The existing 15-inch size limit will remain.

Council also approved an increase for yellow perch from the current 30-fish daily bag limit to 40. Perch populations, which have been low since the mid-1990s, have rebounded to healthier levels since the bag limit was reduced in 1995.

State wildlife biologists will continue to monitor the walleye and perch populations and work with state and provincial partners to ensure the continued vitality of the Lake Erie fishery.

Finally, a proposal allowing anglers to keep only one channel catfish larger than 28 inches and one flathead catfish larger than 35 inches in a day was approved.


For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com

For Further Information Contact:
Roger Knight, ODNR Division of Wildlife
(419) 625-8062
-or-
Gary Isbell, ODNR Division of Wildlife
(614) 265-6325


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL, most of you guys won't be affected by that rule, ha ha, Hey I'm back by the way ladies.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

OPINION: I'd love to see improved habitat in our lakes fer the Tabbys. Like 10,000 proper spawning drums n a little stocking. I don't think they have stocked any Shovels since around "67"? 

"Dream On"
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey thats great! I keep channel cats to eat but I let the big ones go and eat the 2#ish fish anyway.


----------

